# Prostate massage



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

My wife has noticed that I do not produce much ejaculate recently and it is true. About 10 years ago she masturbated me in the bath and it spurted vertically about 20" and caught her on the nose (much to her surprise and our amusement). A similar repeat recently produced a a spurt of 2" but mostly dibbled onto her hand, it was runny and not at all glutinous as in earlier years.
A visit to the doctor who did a prostate exam said all appeared normal and less volume and pressure of semen was normal as you age. He mentioned some anecdotal evidence that having a prostate massage every so often might help and it is something the wife can do. 
So, found some online advice on how to do this and wife had a go, but after several attempts she could not locate the P spot. I think I know where it is, but cannot reach it.
She suggested that I seek a therapist who could perform it, but all inquiries seemed to suggest that all practitioners of this type of massage tended to do this to erotic ends so that was the end of that, or so I thought. She suggested that even if they were no more than prostitutes, they would likely to be expert at it and she would not be bothered if such a practitioner caused me to climax in the process, just consider it a nice bonus and she will pay for it.
Should I accept this gift?


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

So,.... You and the wife have a good relationship, and she is telling you it's alright to have a prostitute..... finger your butt to climax? And your Physician suggested this? 

If you are legit (cough cough), then no, you should not get prostitutes. It will damage your marriage sooner or later. Your wife should just try again. But wait; maybe that's why she is sending you to a hooker - because she hated doing it for you? Your doctor is correct that the pressure and volume will decrease as you age. Excitement has something to do with it also, as I'm sure you've experience doing it somewhere exiting, or new outfit, etc might give you a stronger climax and make you feel younger (squirting farther, legs going rigid, etc.). 

If your doctor actually did say this to you I think he meant that orgasming from prostate massage could give you a powerful orgasm, but That orgasm. Not "see a hooker once a month for lasting results". But bottom line - Paying hookers for better orgasms than your wife gives you... Is 100% not good for your marriage. No matter what she may have said.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

twoofus said:


> So, found some online advice on how to do this and wife had a go, but after several attempts she could not locate the P spot. I think I know where it is, but cannot reach it.


Imagine a cat stuck in a tree... Do you call for a firetruck and have professionals come to the rescue? Well that tends to be what one might read about online or in the news. In reality you just need the right tool for the job like a ladder or a net with a fifteen foot long handle from a nearby swimming pool. 

Go on Amazon and search "sexual wellness." Then click the link that unlocks the adult store. Then search for "prostate" and you will find and endless supply of tools to help you explore this all on your own for less than the cost of ordering a pizza. No need to call a professional. 

Also read Aneros Main Page - Aneros Wiki to better understand the nature of prostate message.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> So,.... You and the wife have a good relationship, and she is telling you it's alright to have a prostitute..... finger your butt to climax? And your Physician suggested this?


No, as stated in my original post, my doctor did not recommend a prostitute, he said it was something my wife could do, except that she can't do it right. I do not know exactly what to expect, so I cannot give her directions to the spot. My wife thought that we could see one of these therapists together and be taught the technique so that she would be able to do it for herself. We were under the impression that prostate massage _might_ have lasting effects by clearing out stale seminal fluid and unblocking the vessels.

BTW, these therapists also offer ladies a very intimate Yoni massage which have been accepted in more cosmopolitan circles and can teach them to be able to orgasm more readily with their partners or by themselves.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Try, the safer, cheaper route first, as @badsanta suggests. It may be sufficient, and a lot more convenient. If that doesn't help after a while, then consider the ""specialists." If your relationship is solid and your wife is "behind" this idea, it shouldn't be a problem to pursue it. She is the one who initiated the whole thing, after all, so she really does want the desired "outcome."


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Prostate is easy to find. You on your back....her palm up..index finger doing the come hither motion. It may be overwhelming at first and not feel good but once you are sufficiently aroused, get ready!!!!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

All this talk has got me excited for my next physical exam


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

EllisRedding said:


> All this talk has got me excited for my next physical exam


If you have a mate, no need to wait or get a prostate toy and masturbate. I am a poet and didn't know it.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

PigglyWiggly said:


> If you have a mate, no need to wait or get a prostate toy and masturbate. I am a poet and didn't know it.


My wife has small hands ... but my physician ....


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

@twoofus

I see your wife allowing a prostitute to massage your prostate as a big red flag.

Her boundaries are weak.

For you, yes..
She is not protecting what is hers.

For herself?
She may think monogamy is just a word.

Put your detective hat on.


Just Sayin'



Lilith-


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

twoofus said:


> No, as stated in my original post, my doctor did not recommend a prostitute, he said it was something my wife could do, except that she can't do it right. I do not know exactly what to expect, so I cannot give her directions to the spot. My wife thought that we could see one of these therapists together and be taught the technique so that she would be able to do it for herself. We were under the impression that prostate massage _might_ have lasting effects by clearing out stale seminal fluid and unblocking the vessels.
> 
> BTW, these therapists also offer ladies a very intimate Yoni massage which have been accepted in more cosmopolitan circles and can teach them to be able to orgasm more readily with their partners or by themselves.


Has every man found the G-spot easily the first time they tried no so you and your wife should keep trying. Try making sure your are very aroused first, take things slow, eventually she will find it. Don't waste money on a prostitute. Once she finds it it will be easy from there on out. There are lots on toys specifically for this also.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

happyhusband0005 said:


> twoofus said:
> 
> 
> > No, as stated in my original post, my doctor did not recommend a prostitute, he said it was something my wife could do, except that she can't do it right. I do not know exactly what to expect, so I cannot give her directions to the spot. My wife thought that we could see one of these therapists together and be taught the technique so that she would be able to do it for herself. We were under the impression that prostate massage _might_ have lasting effects by clearing out stale seminal fluid and unblocking the vessels.
> ...


The G spot is found at the end of shopping.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> The G spot is found at the end of shopping.


No!

The G spot in your wallet is lost at the end of shopping.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I did read much of your original post .... once prostitution was brought up

May I suggest your wife GOOGLE where the prostrate gland it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

As we are in our mid-40's now, and concerned about our health, I convinced the wife to let me check her prostate regularly. Feels good so far :wink2:


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> As we are in our mid-40's now, and concerned about our health, I convinced the wife to let me check her prostate regularly. Feels good so far :wink2:


U da REAL MVP!!!!!!!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

She cant reach it or feel it, so she can't find it? Just needs a headlamp, and a good phillips head and you are there bro. Like when you drop your ring down in the garbage disposal and you just cant quite locate it. You know its down there, but you can't quite put your fingers on it and locate it. Get the flashlight out and grab a screw driver out of the junk drawer. You got this!


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

I believe Richard Gere used specially trained gerbils to find the spot. Or was that Jerry Penacoli?


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

PigglyWiggly said:


> Prostate is easy to find. You on your back....her palm up..index finger doing the come hither motion. It may be overwhelming at first and not feel good but once you are sufficiently aroused, get ready!!!!


Think it's been found. She could just about reach it. I felt a sensation that was similar to a sudden urge to pee, quite strange but interesting. Unfortunately, it was just a bit too awkward for her to massage it long enough to see if it could lead to an ejaculation.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

badsanta said:


> Imagine a cat stuck in a tree... Do you call for a firetruck and have professionals come to the rescue? Well that tends to be what one might read about online or in the news. In reality you just need the right tool for the job like a ladder or a net with a fifteen foot long handle from a nearby swimming pool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don’t know. All these prostate toys seem to be designed for giants or something. I cannot imagine getting anything of that size inside of me. How do you do it??? Or do I have an abnormally tiny one? It hurts  I even manage to put larger things into my wife than I can into myself. 
All these painful things one has to do for one’s health...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

inmyprime said:


> I don’t know. All these prostate toys seem to be designed for giants or something. I cannot imagine getting anything of that size inside of me. How do you do it??? Or do I have an abnormally tiny one? It hurts  I even manage to put larger things into my wife than I can into myself.
> All these painful things one has to do for one’s health...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00F...=anal+ease&dpPl=1&dpID=51EdQ-N-ZPL&ref=plSrch

You’re welcome  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Elizabeth001 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00F...=anal+ease&dpPl=1&dpID=51EdQ-N-ZPL&ref=plSrch
> 
> You’re welcome
> 
> ...




Thanks. But since it says it’s ‘desensitising’, I worry it will just rip my ass in two halves, leave a crack and hurt a lot later!
But I will try it...Would it not be easier to make smaller prostate massage toys instead or do they all have to be extraordinarily large, like a hand grenade?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

inmyprime said:


> Thanks. But since it says it’s ‘desensitising’, I worry it will just rip my ass in two halves, leave a crack and hurt a lot later!
> But I will try it...Would it not be easier to make smaller prostate massage toys instead or do they all have to be extraordinarily large, like a hand grenade?
> 
> 
> ...




Trust me...it’s great stuff. And no...they’re not all huge. Keep looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Elizabeth001 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00F...=anal+ease&dpPl=1&dpID=51EdQ-N-ZPL&ref=plSrch
> 
> You’re welcome


After having tried using another desensitising product decades ago, we decided against using any desensitising products for anal sex at all. Since we didn't like the lack of sensitivity and prefer to know if something is not feeling right sooner rather than later.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

inmyprime said:


> I don’t know. All these prostate toys seem to be designed for giants or something. I cannot imagine getting anything of that size inside of me. How do you do it??? Or do I have an abnormally tiny one? It hurts  I even manage to put larger things into my wife than I can into myself.
> All these painful things one has to do for one’s health...


When it comes to prostate stimulation, no insertion or toys are required. If you read the aneros wiki, you will understand that the toys are just to help get acquainted with a certain sensation. Less is more, including no toys at all. It is essentially about understanding your body and controlling it instead of your body controlling you. 

If you have ever experienced involuntary muscle contractions "down there" during certain times of heightened pleasure, that is your body naturally stimulating your prostate so that everything is ready to go for that big moment. Being in control of the timing and rhythm of those contractions are the key to unlocking some out of this world sensations, it is kind of like hacking into the male body's orgasm control system. By doing so you can uncouple ejaculation and orgasm into two separate experiences. Ejaculation is exclusive to penile stimulation and orgasm is exclusive to prostate stimulation. 

If you have ever had an orgasm, you have experience prostate stimulation. However I guess most men never realize that the orgasm process is occurring involuntarily as it is perceived by the brain as part of penis stimulation.

Are you missing out? Not really, as your body does it naturally for you during intercourse. No toys needed. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

badsanta said:


> When it comes to prostate stimulation, no insertion or toys are required. If you read the aneros wiki, you will understand that the toys are just to help get acquainted with a certain sensation. Less is more, including no toys at all. It is essentially about understanding your body and controlling it instead of your body controlling you.
> 
> If you have ever experienced involuntary muscle contractions "down there" during certain times of heightened pleasure, that is your body naturally stimulating your prostate so that everything is ready to go for that big moment. Being in control of the timing and rhythm of those contractions are the key to unlocking some out of this world sensations, it is kind of like hacking into the male body's orgasm control system. By doing so you can uncouple ejaculation and orgasm into two separate experiences. Ejaculation is exclusive to penile stimulation and orgasm is exclusive to prostate stimulation.
> 
> ...


This is strange because the page you linked to (Aneros Main Page - Aneros Wiki) talks about Aneros products in the first sentence (with a link to the website). And as far as I understand it, they are all to be inserted inside...Is there perhaps another link to the actual page with the information that you mention?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

inmyprime said:


> This is strange because the page you linked to (Aneros Main Page - Aneros Wiki) talks about Aneros products in the first sentence (with a link to the website). And as far as I understand it, they are all to be inserted inside...Is there perhaps another link to the actual page with the information that you mention?





> Aneros-less MMO
> Many users of the Aneros find that once they can have non-ejaculatory orgasms with the Aneros they can also have them without it.


Advanced Skills - Aneros Wiki

If you actually read through this site (versus skimming over), you will understand the concept that the male prostate needs very little to almost no stimulation. Many guys perhaps think with their penis that well something bigger and stronger will be better. Wrong! Something big and strong only numbs the area. Especially something that vibrates. But when you go shopping, these are the toys that sell and get rave reviews because most men are idiots that do not understand their bodies. Perhaps they get confused between pain/pleasure which happens once you are sufficiently aroused, but that is like trying to harvest grapes with a bull dozer. It will work, but experiencing pain as pleasure completely misses the whole point of what that whole site is discussing.

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

I have this one. Works well. https://www.amazon.com/Vibrating-Pr...qid=1537815803&sr=1-1&keywords=utimi+prostate

For me, the best prostate massage is the wife doing it with a finger during a bj. Now THAT will crank yer tractor.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

PigglyWiggly said:


> I have this one. Works well. https://www.amazon.com/Vibrating-Pr...qid=1537815803&sr=1-1&keywords=utimi+prostate
> 
> For me, the best prostate massage is the wife doing it with a finger during a bj. Now THAT will crank yer tractor.


I'm sure it would LOL!
:smile2:


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

PigglyWiggly said:


> I have this one. Works well. https://www.amazon.com/Vibrating-Pr...qid=1537815803&sr=1-1&keywords=utimi+prostate
> 
> 
> 
> For me, the best prostate massage is the wife doing it with a finger during a bj. Now THAT will crank yer tractor.



I was going to reply to that...
So I bit my teeth, clenched my .... and got myself one of these: https://www.lovehoney.co.uk/product.cfm?p=37969

I have to say it really is too big and uncomfortable for me. I want to cry whenever I think about it....

On the other hand, my wife had an amazing time with that thing. It can stimulate both the g spot and clit simultaneously it turns out and i didn’t even have to do anything at all and could go ‘hands free’, play candy crush/angry birds or whatever, and pretend I’m an amazing lover. Amazing!

The only thing I can just about tolerate in there is her finger. She used it like you described (‘come here’ motion rather than the thrusting, which hurts) and the sensation is totally eye opening...You feel it in your legs long after you are done. Never knew that was possible! so thanks for the suggestion. We have been doing it all wrong before...I wonder how many men know about this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

